# Automator + Ical



## theo59310 (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
je suis entrain de faire un scripte pour automator je voudrais qu'il me réveil et me lis mais rendez-vous or je ne sais pas comment faire pour qu'il me lise mais rendez-vous du jour méme je fait :
-obtenir les élément ical indiqués
-énoncer le texte 
et la il me dit tout les rendez-vous qu'il y a sur ical alors j'ai mis un varient "jour de la semaine actuel"
et la sa ne me lit rien 
alors si vous avez une idée je vous écoute
merci


----------

